
3G iPhone to launch mid-year with Infineon chip - report - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/02/28/3g_iphone_to_launch_mid_year_with_infineon_chip_report.html
======
mixmax
Well about bloody time...

In parts of Europe almost everyone (OK, a lot of people...) have 3G phones. I
would never consider a non 3G phone nowadays.

------
stillmotion
So should I wait?

~~~
kyro
I've been struggling to make the decision whether to get something like the
ATT Tilt (3g/GPS/ability to store files) or wait for iPhone revision b.

